# 93 740i electrical problem?



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

No coil wires on the V8--the 8 coils are directly on top of the plugs and individually computer controlled. That is one of the problems with the newer big BMWs nothing is simple.

With the engine idling and the drivers door all the way open-does the outside corner of the door have an up and down shake? If it does is it fairly violent? Does putting the car in gear with your foot on the brake change the open door shake?

This is the first test that BMW will/should do as diagnosis.


----------



## nuttybgc (Mar 14, 2008)

Sean McClellan said:


> next time when the check engine light comes on, turn off the car, turn the key to the on position and then fully depress the gas pedal all the way down  5 times within 5 seconds. If there is a problem that the OBD detected it will display a code on the screen. That is a fault code. If it gives you some codes, look them up on the internet and it should tell you what the OBD had detected. Just thought I'd let you know:thumbup:
> 
> If you want, post the codes into this forum if any pop up and we will decipher them and let you know.


Do I need to hold down the gas pedal on the fifth time? And does this mean that it always will detect and display a code if the check engine light comes up?


----------

